

Chile earthquake pics - mcantelon
http://cryptome.org/info/chile-quake/chile-quake-01.htm

======
aw3c2
Pictures and news about the earthquake are all over the news. Please keep
Hacker News to hacker news. :-)

Here is something more interesting for number crunchers:
<http://wcatwc.arh.noaa.gov/chile/chileem.jpg>

~~~
d2viant
What is that image showing me?

~~~
aw3c2
Change in water "height" in centimeters.

~~~
trafficlight
Is this the overall peak change or just a snapshot of a certain time?

------
jojopotato
What stuck out to me in these images compared to Haiti was that you saw police
and workers there. Inspecting the damage, cordoning off damages buildings, it
seems that they've at least got a functioning government.

------
petercooper
Chile con carnage. Pictures are rather reminiscent of the Northridge quake,
and, sadly, SoCal is overdue one of these nasties..

------
est
Two interesting facts:

    
    
        China earthquake Magnitude 8.0 2008-05-12 Epicenter: 31.021°N 103.367°E
        Haiti earthquake Magnitude 7.0 2010-01-12    
        Chile earthquake Magnitude 8.8 2010-02-27 Epicenter: 35.846°S 72.719°W
    

See the pattern?

    
    
        512
        112
        227
    

And what's the most weird part is, if you locate China earthquake epicenter in
Google Earth, then turn 180°, you'll get to nearly the exact epicenter of
Chile earthquake.

~~~
dandelany
> See the pattern?

No.

